# Marble Engine



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a engine I built a while back. It runs pretty good. I think It would be great with a flywheel. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VffvNIo-QP4[/ame]

I didn't have any plans. I just went off some pictures I found in the internet.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

Wes  you're killing me man. Thats a pretty cool engine. My wife says she like the sound of the marbles rocking back and forth.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks:O) 

If you make one, make sure you put a piece of a pot scrubber in the bottom so the marbles don't break the test tube. It always gets a lot of looks:O) I also use plastic screws to lock the tube into place. metal ones will break the tube. Here is a picture. 







Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

I am definitely gonna make one. A whole lot of time just freed up for me after the 31st.

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

Wes... What is the diameter of the test tube?

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

It measures .700" on the inside and .775 on the outside. It is 5 7/8" long. I think it's a 36 mm test tube?

Hope this helps, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Wes.


Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

Forgot how to convert over to metric :-[ I'm pretty sure they measure the outside. That would make them 20 X 150 mm tubes. 

Sorry about that, Wes


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Forgot how to convert over to metric :-[ I'm pretty sure they measure the outside. That would make them 20 X 150 mm tubes.
> 
> Sorry about that, Wes



Yeah I was gonna mention that, but decided not to point it out. ;D

Eric


----------



## shred (Jan 27, 2008)

I really like this design: 






http://www.stirlingsouth.com/Roy/others/dunman/barry_dunman.html


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a great engine!! I would like to see it run. 

Wes


----------

